# describing new setup



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I would like someone that is not busy to describe how he/she set ups a new tank with details on lighting,co2,no3,po4,traces from day one and how he deals with first symptoms of algae and what kind of algae usually has to face.
A description on raising or lowering lighting hours would help a lot.

Thanks


----------



## Rupert (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello Anafranil,

A few months ago and was asked to documented my experiences, challenges and approach to getting a custom tank and setting up a planted tank.

I started with a blank slate, an open mind and decided to document the process, considerations in a manner I hope the next new enthusiast embarking on the same journey would benefit from.

In this link I have only documented up to the point that the tank was planted-out and first filled or Day 0 then the first 30 days.

Here is the link, there are quite a few pages & pictures: *[PART I]*
http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.ph...ewarticle&id=25

1. The end game - what do you want?
2. Size & Type of tank
3. The Aquascape - Rocks & Wood *[PART II]* http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=26
4. The Aquascape - Layout and plant selection
5. Planting & Substrate *[PART III]* http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=27
6. Cabinet design *[PART IV]* http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=29
7. Tank arrival day
8. Lighting
9. Power, timers and plugs *[PART V]* http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=30
10. Chiller
11. Filtration
12. Water Changes
13. Dosing / Fertilisation
14. CO2,
15. The Forums - Patience & Maintenance
16. LFS Support
17. Appendices *[PART VI]* http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=31
18. Day 0 completed *[PART VII]* http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=32

Here is the follow on piece describing my first 30 days. Rather than take a day by day approach, I thought I would go by significant events or activities that stood out, fill in some of the gaps along the way and my thinking at the time.

Here is the link, there are quite a few pages & pictures:
Part 1 http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.ph...ewarticle&id=35
1 Overview slide of the first 30 Days 
2 Attack of the worms
3 Attack of the Snails
4 Changes in approach
5 Cloudy water
6 Dosing Observations​Part 2 http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.ph...ewarticle&id=36
7 Cabinet & Tank
8 Landscape
9 Chiller
10 Planting
11 Changing water,
12 Glass Cleaning​Part 3 http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.ph...ewarticle&id=37
13 Algae count
14 Testing & Test kits
15 pH Controller
16 CO2
17 Check List​Part 4 http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.ph...ewarticle&id=38
18 Guppie's
19 Shrimp
20 Lighting
21 Maintenance​Part 5 http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.ph...ewarticle&id=39
22 Power& water bill
23 Things that caused extra work.
24 Mistakes or near misses and good luck
25 Forum usage. 
26 Good ideas, Unfinished work, next steps
27 Day 1 versus Day 30​
There are parts were I covered the topic lightly and am happy to clarify / expand on them where I can.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Anafranil,

The following are a few things that I personally consider very very important:

*1. Seed the gravel and the water with bacteria.*
Either commercial (BioSpira probably being the best) or mulm collected from the gravel and filter of an old established tank.

*2. Start with all equipment running at the same time.*
Do not start the tank if the CO2 is not hooked up yet or the filter is not the one that you will be using eventually.

*3. Watch the plants to tell you when to run the lights.*
Some plants open/close at certain times of the day. Don't run the lights when the plants are not open yet or have already closed.

*4. Reducing the light period is completely up to you.*
8, 7, 6 ... hours IF any green algae appears.

*5. Fight the algae as soon as possible.*
If you can see the algae well it's already well on its way to take over. Best approach is to fight the algae before they are visible by using a lot of shrimp (1 Amano shrimp per gallon if you can find or buy that many), algae eating fish (not only 1 kind but mix them), Neritina snails, reduced light, and careful if any macro fertilizing in the first few weeks.

*6. Keep organics from accumulating.*
Change the water consistently and make sure no food waste, plant matter, or debris are left anywhere in the tank.

Common occurrences in a new tank:

_- Brown algae (diatom algae)_
Fluffy tuffs that disappear by themselves in about 7-14 days. Otocinclus fish eats them gladly but if the algae is a lot you need a lot of otocinclus.

_- Green hair algae (short and long)_
As soon as you notice them clean them manually as best as you can using a hose to suck them out and to prevent the loose pieces from floating away. Reduce the light a little (light period or height above the tank) but not too abruptly (no 11 hr down to 6 hrs changes). A 1 or 2 day blackout of the tank may resolve the problem once and for all if you react quickly.

_-Slimy film on the surface_
A normal occurrence in new tanks and a result of breaking down organic matter. Often it lingers for several weeks. Use of the surface skimmers available in the US will interfere with the CO2 (you will loose at least some CO2). You can let the film be - it will disappear by itself. But if you want you can try to position a small powerhead precisely under the surface so it sucks very gently the film down (forming a barely visible vortex) and releases it under water. Keep the water level constant if you use the powerhead because you want a very gentle vortex at all times, not a turbulent suction that will cause CO2 loss.

Between Rupert and me you should have quite a long reading... :-D Please note that the initial work is pretty intense. You want to stabilize things as soon as possible without having to use radical measures because you didn't do something right from the very beginning.

--Nikolay


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

And you need to arm yourself with some patience. Most changes made to any of a tank's parameters take several weeks to have any effect.


----------

